# Man beat my dog



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I had Remy outside playing fetch off leash at our apartment complex and I was talking to two friends. This guy who I recognized walked up... He lives here and has always been nice enough. He had his pit bull w him and he let his pit bull off leash to play w remy. Remy and the other dog had played together a few times with no issues. The guy was talking to me and was obviously drunk (could smell it) so I was trying to slowly make my exit.

After a few min, remy and the other dog stopped playing fetch and were just looking at us, happy panting. Suddenly the pit attacked Remy... It was really scary. Remy fought back and I didn't get in the middle of it but I told remy off and here... And he came running toward me. While he was trying to get to me the guy grabbed remy by the collar and proceeded to kick him over and over again saying that he attacked his dog and should fu***** die. I yelled at him to stop kicking my dog and to leave. His dog ran off to the stairwell that leads to my apt. He went to go get him and continued yelling and cursing at me saying that my dog is vicious and if he sees him again he will slit his throat and he better never see him again. I got remy in a down stay next to me until the guy walked away from the stairwell leading to my apt and then I came upstairs and called the police.

We are still waiting for the police to show up but I am a mess. I feel like I should have done something more but the guy was large and so obviously drunk, I thought I may get hurt in the process. Did I do everything right?? We are taking remy to the vet as soon as the officers leave.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry! That is a nightmare. Please please press charges against this guy, and be sure to get Remy checked out for physical injuries.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope Remy is OK!  How horrible!

Please make sure that animal control is called on this guy because I'm sure he beats up his own dog.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG! I hope Remy is ok. Any witnesses? Press charges! You did good in an unusal situation! Hopefully the police can at least book him on public intoxication.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

You did everything right. You don't want to go after a large drunk man and get injured yourself. File a report...make sure you mention he was drunk, and take Remy to the vet as soon as the officers leave.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh Ashley, I am so very sorry this happened to you and your Remy. I definitely would have called the police.

I hope Remy is alright when your Vet checks him out. 

Hope you will be alright too, horrible experience.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, how scary!
Good thing you called the cops, hopefully they show up and smell the alcohol!
I'd also call your landlords and let them know that he threatened you.
I'd personally be a little scared of the guy retaliating. Ask the police about it.
Does Remy seem ok? Let us know what the police/vet say.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Wanted to add...make sure to get vet records of tonight's visit in case you have to sue for damages.


----------



## Iggy987 (Oct 1, 2009)

omg how awful! I would ask the police if there is anything he could be charged with; and I'd ask them how to proceed in the future with this guy since he lives by you. I would then go get some pepper spray and carry it with me on future walks. What an asshat.!

About 4 years ago, I had my lab out in the yard with me. He saw a neighbor who lives down the street,walk by with one of his dogs. Wrigley(my lab), ran up to him to say hi. Anyone who knows dogs at all would have seen he had a totally friendly intent,but this guy kicked him 3 times in the head. I ran over there screaming at him,but that's all I did. I regret that sometimes.
To this day,when I see him I get sick to my stomach.:yuck:


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

There really are people like that all over - drunkards and idiots who just can't help but find themselves in heated arguments that tend to involve the police. Decent people can usually avoid them, but sometimes, bad luck just catches up. Sorry about your bad experience. Don't be surprised if he lies about the encounter to the police. People like that tend to have a pretty extravagent self-serving bias and have no qualms about lying to suit their version of reality.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry - you did all you could. Please keep us up to date on things and I hope remy checks out okay.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

hope Remy is OK you did the right thing and so did Remy.

have you talked to the police yet?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Well the officer just left. We can't do anything BC both dogs were off leash and it's "not a crime to threaten a dog". The officer said he should actually ticket me for not having my dog on a leash. I'm really upset, headed to the vet now.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy sh*t.. I hope Remy is OK.. Next time carry pepper spray so you can protect yourself and Remy.. It would take all the willpower I don't have to not beat the living crap out of him after pepper spraying him.. I'm sorry this happened and I am so angry for you.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Well the officer just left. We can't do anything BC both dogs were off leash and it's "not a crime to threaten a dog". The officer said he should actually ticket me for not having my dog on a leash. I'm really upset, headed to the vet now.


Threaten? He freaking kicked your dog! You can still take him to small claims court if Remy is injured. What about your friends? They were witnesses.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, that sucks.
Isn't kicking a dog animal cruelty?


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Thinking of you and Remy. I am so sorry this happen.


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

Hope Remy is ok. What a scary ordeal. You definitely did not do anything wrong.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow. Um just wow!! I'd definitely be calling Animal Care and Control about it.  So sorry.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I figured the cop wouldn't take it further because Remy was let off the leash. He should have at least made an incident report.
And I would avoid this drunk and his dog in the future.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW! My blood ran cold reading this, then I got furious at the cops reaction...Jerk. I'd move. I know that is probably not an option, but anyone that threatens my dog, I would take seriously. I also would be going to jail myself if ANYONE raises a hand against my dogs I don't think I could handle it as well as you did. I would have clobbered the guy over the head when he was abusing my dog and that would have done no one any good. 

I hope Remy is doing okay, poor baby.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't understand. The guy kicked Remy repeatedly while holding him by the collar? Why didn't you tell the cop that?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Definitely get Remy checked out and if there are any injuries, you can take this idiot to small claims court. I'd also speak with the landlord about this. 

My BIL lives in Austin and his dog grabbed the pant leg of someone-- a stranger with no business on their property-- cutting through their front yard, while off leash, and he was ticketed and the dog was labelled as a bad dog for a year. The dog had to wear a red tag or something on his collar identifying him as a "bad" dog. This dog was gentle and mellow. The person whose pant leg was snagged had no visible injuries, no cuts, bites, etc, yet they got off scott free for tresspassing. We figured Austin police took the leash laws very seriously and the tresspass laws were ignored. Apparently they also ignore the drunk/disorderly and animal cruelty laws-- at a minimum they could have rung this guys door bell and "counseled" him... 

I'm sorry.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

This isn't sitting right with me.
I'd call animal control or even call and talk to someone else at the police station.
Maybe the cop didn't understand that he actually kicked Remy WHILE restraining him or who knows, maybe the cop doesn't like dogs.
I'd want to talk to at least 1 other person in authority to make sure what the cop said is the end of it.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like the officer obviously did not want not want to be bothered by the call. We have had incidents similar with dogs and cats where they did file reports and press charges. Yes they were all off leash including the cats Must be the weather!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> Well the officer just left. We can't do anything BC both dogs were off leash and it's "not a crime to threaten a dog". The officer said he should actually ticket me for not having my dog on a leash. I'm really upset, headed to the vet now.



I don't get it... "threatening a dog" is much different from "kicking a dog repeatedly"... animal cruelty is illegal. Contact animal control and see if you get somewhere with that.

I hope he checks out ok at the vet.. poor pup


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

And this is why I don't drink or encourage drinking. There really is no such thing as "drinking responsibly" to me.

I think you did the right thing in how you handled the situation. You remained level headed and contacted the authorities. Your neighbor could face some serious consequences with what happened. I hope he gets what he deserves and I hope Remy isn't traumatized. He threatened death to your dog, do not take that lightly, drunk or not. Drunks always speak their minds and sometimes it's the ugly that comes out.

edit: just read your other post. 

Sorry to hear it didn't pan out like I thought it would. If he was drunk he should've been cited and for kicking your dog he should've been cited. You could work out with him any vet bills, but I highly doubt he'll cooperate. My advice would be file another police report to a different officer and see where it goes from there, especially if there is any physical damage to remy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

oh my gosh! I hope Remy is okay. Please keep us posted.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's my confusion. I get that the cop can't charge the guy with allowing his dog to attack Remy, since both dogs were off leash. There's no way for the cop to know which dog went for the other first. However, I don't understand why holding Remy by the collar and kicking him wasn't addressed, since that's clearly a crime.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

dezymond said:


> And this is why I don't drink or encourage drinking. *There really is no such thing as "drinking responsibly" to me*.


What? Obviously this man has a problem. But that is a very wrong blanket statement.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Ashley, I'm so sorry to hear this terrible thing happed to Remy and you. I'd do what some of the others have suggested and talk to your landlord and possibly talk to another police officer. Please be very careful when you are out with Remy and get something to protect yourselves. I will keep you and Remy in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please be careful since this guy lives close. I would get some pepper spray or some sort of protection. And I'd keep Remy on lead when in your complex. The mom in me is worried not only about Remy but for you too. I agree with those who've said contact your apt manager (and I'd follow up with the incident in writing, so it's on record) and with animal control. Please keep us posted.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What about public intoxication? Isn't that illegal where you live? Why would they even send a cop out if there was nothing they could do. Seems weird to me. I'd follow up with the police dept. and animal control. _He beat your dog while he was drunk_...that goes unpunished where you live? Did the cop at least talk to the guy?


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope Remy is going to be ok. Please keep us updated.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> What? Obviously this man has a problem. But that is a very wrong blanket statement.


Personal experience I guess. I haven't seen any "ok I'll have one beer tonight" end with well, one beer. Said out of anger I guess, for those who enjoy liquor and stay in control, good for you. I've personally steered away from it despite the fact I've been legal for awhile. 

For someone that's clearly drank to bring their dog out is irresponsible though, imo at least. Buzzed or drunk, wrong thing to do.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't go to the landlord either. It's an apartment complex and they just have powerless site managers. They could get a bug up their rearends and say NO MORE PETS in the complex.
Going to animal control is useless as well. You tell them you already called the cops and nothing happened they will defer tp the police action or in this case inaction.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

kwhit said:


> What about public intoxication? Isn't that illegal where you live? Why would they even send a cop out if there was nothing they could do. Seems weird to me. I'd follow up with the police dept. and animal control. _He beat your dog while he was drunk_...that goes unpunished where you live? Did the cop at least talk to the guy?


Except is wasn't public intoxication. The guy was on private property.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

dezymond said:


> Personal experience I guess. I haven't seen any "ok I'll have one beer tonight" end with well, one beer. Said out of anger I guess, for those who enjoy liquor and stay in control, good for you. I've personally steered away from it despite the fact I've been legal for awhile.
> 
> For someone that's clearly drank to bring their dog out is irresponsible though, imo at least. Buzzed or drunk, wrong thing to do.


I'm no stranger to personal experience. However I don't blame it on the alcohol


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How hard would it be for you to move? Because you may get no satisfaction from Animal control or others. These incidents become a "he said, she said" situation. Be sure to take down some notes while it's all fresh in your mind. Be as factual as possible. Put down names of anyone who might have seen what happened. The issue here is not the dog interaction but the drunken reaction of the man. He could as easily hurt you, come after your loved ones, etc., if he develops a grudge against you and Remy. If you do take him to small claims court, the notes will help your case a lot. 

So sorry this happened, and I hope Remy is OK.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Except is wasn't public intoxication. The guy was on private property.


It doesn't work that way. He was outside and caused a scene. Not just a scene, he beat a dog. I don't care if he was sitting on his front porch. If you are outside causing a scene with the public you can be charged with public intoxication. She just got the wrong police officer.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I explained everything very well to the cop and he shrugged it off. I even told the officer that I didn't care that his dog got upset w mine, I just care that the guy beat my dog. He said there's nothing that can be done. The other guy left before the cops got there and the officer said since he didn't see it happen he can't do anything. I'm upset... How does this stuff happen?!

Remy checked out ok at the vet but the doc told us to keep an eye for bloody stools, etc. he says Remy will likely be very sore tomorrow.

My live in bf wasn't there at the time but says he hopes he never has the "pleasure" of meeting the guy...

As for the landlords, they know remy and I and even encourage us to be off leash BC they know he loves fetch. They are very upset about this all.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Also, we are moving in a month... Good riddance!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> It doesn't work that way. He was outside and caused a scene. Not just a scene, he beat a dog. I don't care if he was sitting on his front porch. If you are outside causing a scene with the public you can be charged with public intoxication. She just got the wrong police officer.


You might want to acquaint yourself with the Texas Penal Code Section 49:02.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What a big *******. :redhot:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Also, we are moving in a month... Good riddance!


That's probably the best resolution.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Also, we are moving in a month... Good riddance!


Good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

wow all i can say at the moment


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> The other guy left before the cops got there and the officer said since he didn't see it happen he can't do anything.


That's just false. You had two friends with you, right? Did they witness the man holding Remy's collar and kicking him? You need to call the police again and explain that you have two witnesses who saw this man beat your dog.

It's a class A misdemeanor under Texas law, and it's eminently clear that holding somebody else's dog by the collar and kicking it violates penal code 42.092a-b. I've quoted the relevant definitions from section 42.092a and the relevant crimes from 42.092b:



> (a) In this section:
> (3) "Cruel manner" includes a manner that causes or permits unjustified or unwarranted pain or suffering.
> (8) "Torture" includes any act that causes unjustifiable pain or suffering.
> 
> ...


I cannot imagine that you will let this go.


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I would have never been that calm if that happened to one of my dogs. I commend you on staying calm. I hope the cops arrest him. There is never an excuse to hurt an animal. God knows how goldens attack and are vicious. I hope Remy is okay after the attack.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> You might want to acquaint yourself with the Texas Penal Code Section 49:02.


Here we go again. Apartment building grounds are considered public places. That means me, you, and Peggy Sue can walk on those grounds to get to and fro to where we need to go. Restaurant grounds, hotel grounds, etc. Understand rubberband


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> He said there's nothing that can be done. The other guy left before the cops got there and the officer said since he didn't see it happen he can't do anything.


Really!?! When do cops ever witness the act that they're called in for? They're generally always called _after_ something has already occurred. Weird...


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Also, we are moving in a month... Good riddance!


i am so happy to hear that! I was a little worried about your future run ins with that guy. If i were you, I'd keep Remy on lead around the apt in case that guy comes around again.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thank goodness you're moving. Until you do, keep a close eye on Remy. Make sure that idiot doesn't try to do something to him. Watch out for yourself, too. Carrying pepper sray might be a good idea. I always carry some with me when I walk my dog. I've had trouble walking by houses with other people's dogs off lead. Sometimes I carry a large thick stick (more of a club, actually). When the dog owners see that, they usually make sure to keep their dogs under control. I hope Remy is feeling better and isn't traumatized.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> You might want to acquaint yourself with the Texas Penal Code Section 49:02.


I would think that a common area of an apartment complex would be labeled a public place.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

WHAT???? oh no way i just read this...i wouldve been a maniac. If it were me i would be at this man's door in the morning someone with you of course.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how absolutely horrid. I hope Remy is okay, and the guy gets what he deserves.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

dezymond said:


> Personal experience I guess. I haven't seen any "ok I'll have one beer tonight" end with well, one beer.


Since you had just turned legal, I understand why you said this; many students in college overdo it.

I always say I'll have one beer, and I almost never even finish it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i also agree this officer couldnt be bothered but the man was intoxicated causing a scene, he can be charged for this...not sure if i missed it, but did anyone else witness this happening? My husband is a cop and he just said the man can be charged if someone witnessed it? glad you are moving!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Here we go again. Apartment building grounds are considered public places. That means me, you, and Peggy Sue can walk on those grounds to get to and fro to where we need to go. Restaurant grounds, hotel grounds, etc. Understand rubberband


No. Apartment complexes are private property. Usually there are retrictions for parking. "Violators will be towed at owner's expense" Restrictions if there is a pool "Only residents allowed." Restrictions if there is a playground "Only residents allowed."
Again visit the Texas Penal Code I mentioned. 
Your posts will have more validity if you do.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very happy to hear that Remy is OK. Max has had problems with Pit Bulls in the past, and I have learned to always avoid them. If we see a Pit at dog park, we leave. It is not unusual for play with a Pit to turn into a dog fight. After all, Pits are bred to fight other dogs. 

It is unfortunate that the officer did nothing. Sounds like he was lazy and simply did not want to do his job. As the earlier poster pointed out, animal cruelty is a crime.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> No. Apartment complexes are private property. Usually there are retrictions for parking. "Violators will be towed at owner's expense" Restrictions if there is a pool "Only residents allowed." Restrictions if there is a playground "Only residents allowed."
> Again visit the Texas Penal Code I mentioned.
> Your posts will have more validity if you do.


Those are called rules of the complex. Let's not confuse rules with laws. Please let's stay on topic


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How far away are the "Animal Cops-Houston"? I'd call those guys, they always go for the abusers!!!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Those are called rules of the complex. Let's not confuse rules with laws. Please let's stay on topic


Rules of the property owners.
No confusion.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Rules of the property owners.
> No confusion.


 
Now you are getting it. They can make rules but not laws.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Texas Penal Code 49:02


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Texas Penal Code 49:02


OMG!!!!!!!!!!Stop you are killing me ROFLMBO!!!!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am just seeing this, how awful, Ashley! I am so glad you will move from that place. Please be careful!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> That's just false. You had two friends with you, right? Did they witness the man holding Remy's collar and kicking him? You need to call the police again and explain that you have two witnesses who saw this man beat your dog.
> 
> It's a class A misdemeanor under Texas law, and it's eminently clear that holding somebody else's dog by the collar and kicking it violates penal code 42.092a-b. I've quoted the relevant definitions from section 42.092a and the relevant crimes from 42.092b:
> 
> ...


Print out Tippy's post, take it and your friends that witnessed this to the police department and file charges against the guy. He is a danger to the community, what if that had been a child. If he was drunk enough to do that he could do anything.

Ashley I know you enjoy having Remy off leash, but please stop letting him be off leash in areas that it is illegal. This is the second incident you've posted about, BOTH TOTALLY NOT YOUR FAULT, NEITHER OF THEM REMY'S FAULT, but still for Remy's protection you have to change what you are allowing to happen.

AND I AM NOT SAYING YOU WERE AT FAULT. It's just not worth the risk to Remy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ashley, *if* you want to pursue this, print out a copy of the Penal Code provisions (you can google them online and they should pop up), go down to the substation that serves your area, and ask to speak to a supervisor. If you have witnesses ask the supervisor to at least do witness interviews, take an incident report and forward it to the DA for consideration for prosecution. Nothing may happen but at least you can feel as though you tried. They won't be able to do anything about the drunk and disorderly behavior of the other tenant, because they probably need to witness it and do a sobriety test; but since you have witnesses to the abuse, that should hold some credence. 

Like the others, I'm glad you are getting out of that complex. In the meantime, please be careful.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I suggest getting around some positive experiences with strange men as quickly as possible so he doesn't start having a fearful reaction towards them


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ashley do you know if his dog was hurt? I know it doesn't sound likely...pit bull verses a golden but it is possible? I'm not trying to defend this guy...anyone who would do what he did deserves to be fined and punished. But I think there are a lot of people out there that would retaliate if they felt their dog had been hurt or injured in the passion of the moment.

I'm glad to hear your dog seems to be okay and even happier to hear you're moving. I'd keep a very close eye on your dog...for this guy to make a threat like that is inexcusable.

And I'd try again with the police...with witness's to the abuse I don't see how they could possibly let this go.

Pete


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Tennyson said:


> Except is wasn't public intoxication. The guy was on private property.


People can be charged with "drunk and disorderly conduct" without a test to determine how much alcohol they have been drinking. The police have incredible leeway in making this charge. And being on "private property" doesn't matter.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would be extra vigilante with Remy for the remainder of time you are in the complex. I know you enjoy letting him off leash, but you're only there for a month. If the guy is at all serious in his threat it would only take him a moment to do something very, very bad to Remy. IMO it just isn't worth the risk to Remy. I'd rather have Remy be unhappy for a month than take ANY risks at this point. Again, it's only for a month!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with Jodie on this big time. Remy has had some fear issues in the past. Set it up so you can control it. You want all positive interaction at this time. 

That must have been so scary. {Ashley and Remy}

Please be very careful until you move.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> People can be charged with "drunk and disorderly conduct" without a test to determine how much alcohol they have been drinking. The police have incredible leeway in making this charge. And being on "private property" doesn't matter.


That may be true where you are, but it's different in TX regarding alcohol charges. It's my understanding that police must witness it to charge and have the charges stick, at least here in Dallas.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Neither of the dogs were hurt during their little scuffle. Honestly I don't even feel like the "dog fight" part of the ordeal was that big of a deal... it was mostly noise and scary bitey faces... it was definitely a fight but not for the death or anything.

I've already been getting him around men (we took a trip to the vet and then petco) and he is in good spirits.

I'll be keeping him on leash around here from now on. I generally don't allow him off leash in areas that aren't off-leash areas... the other incident was at an off leash park. I did have his remote collar on but didn't have to use it to call him back during the fight.

The vet said to watch for any bloody stools or urine as well as any vomiting but that otherwise he checks out okay. He got a new toy and extra treats tonight  and maaayyyybeee he'll get to sleep in bed with momma and daddy!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Poor guy...he did not deserve this...glad he is ok.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll admit that I'm nervous to walk around alone here now. This guy is CONSTANTLY drunk and I can't fight him, that's for sure. I will be carrying pepper spray.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> I'll admit that I'm nervous to walk around alone here now. This guy is CONSTANTLY drunk and I can't fight him, that's for sure. I will be carrying pepper spray.


It's too bad the landlord doesn't do something about the constant state of inebriation of this guy. He must be bothering a lot of tenants! 

I hope you guys can get some rest and Remy will not have any blood in his stools.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The landlords here are actually really great in regards to the dogs. They are both dog lovers and have watched Remy grow up. They are on our side with this whole ordeal. I'm supposed to go chat with them tomorrow and give them an update on it all. They only allow aggressive breeds in after meeting them and have the potential to ask this guy to either rehome his dog or leave. The guy seems to really love his dog (even if he is a jerk) and I doubt he'd rehome him. Also, as I mentioned, I'm only here one more month... and the complex I'm moving to actually has a dog park (off-leash) and a huge field behind it that has signs saying it's leash-optional. Excited  Unfortunately Remy is great off leash, it's other dogs that aren't. Being that I'm a trainer for a company that specializes in off-leash obedience, it makes me sad that people can't control their dogs.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That's awful! How dare this man assault your dog this way! Such a shame his pit attacked your pup after they seemed to be good friends. But that is the least of my concerns. This guy accuses your dog of being vicious when it was his dog who attacked him.:no: I am not sure what the leash laws are in your neighborhood. I would not have felt safe with my dog running around off leash in public in a non fenced in area. Still, it is so outrageous and appalling that this guy would beat your dog.! I wouldn't be surprised if he beats his own dog. He is probably being defensive because your dog fought back. He has no right to threaten you or Remi! No word can describe how terrible a situation this is! You did the best you could under the circumstances. I am praying that you find a resolution!


----------



## SBennett36 (Nov 10, 2011)

I would contact your leasing manager at your apartment complex. I live in Michigan and many apartment complexes and townhome communities do not allow aggressive breeds in the communities and if that is the case where you live he is in violation of his leasing agreement. I also looked up animal abuse and this is what petabuse.com defined as active cruelty "Active cruelty implies malicious intent, where a person has deliberately and intentionally caused harm to an animal, and is sometimes referred to as NAI (Non-Accidental Injury)". I realize you were both at fault for not having your dogs leashed but his animal was the aggressor (as pit breeds often are) and he attacked your animal and threatened him as well. If you have any more trouble I would speak to an attorney because quite honestly cops are not always right, you can get two different answers from two different officers. I would also report the other animals aggressive nature to animal control authorities because I would not be surprised to find out that this dog may have a history and if he doesn't it sounds like it is only a matter of time before he does based on his owners behavior alone. I am so sorry this happened to you and your Remy. We had something similar happen to us with a pit mix and our bichon\poodle. Chloe was leashed and was attacked while I had her in our front yard. I was fortunate as my husband grabbed the attacking dog and saved both Chloe and I from injury. In our case the owner was also belligerent about the behavior of his dog.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Well the officer just left. We can't do anything BC both dogs were off leash and it's "not a crime to threaten a dog". The officer said he should actually ticket me for not having my dog on a leash. I'm really upset, headed to the vet now.


Did you tell the cop that he actually kicked your dog? Cops look down on dogs that are off leash, that's why I asked about the leash laws. They take leash laws very seriously. Still, the other guy was clearly in the wrong. Some cops don't care about the welfare of dogs. In fact, some cops shoot loose dogs that come near them even if they are in a fenced yard, since they deem them a threat.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm extremely surprised that you're not talking about pursuing your legal options here. If a guy grabbed my dog by the collar and kicked him repeatedly, I would not accept being blown off by the first officer.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

A pit bull attacked my Lab/German Shepherd mix Coal when he was a year old about 15 years ago. The circumstances were different in this case. First of all, my dog was on a leash when the pit bull came running out of her yard as I walked by. As she was attacking Coal, the owner of the pit desperately tried to get her to let go. Some concerned neighbors who witnessed the attack, called the police. Animal Control was also called to the scene. The pit bull's owner was very cooperative. He took his dog to the animal control truck, so a noose would not be needed. The cop also had a completely different attitude. He actually pet Coal as he licked his knee. He told me sternly, but with caring concern to take my dog to the vet, since he was bleeding. The owner of the pit bull offered to pay for Coal's injuries. Luckily, Coal's injuries were minor. The owner of the pit bull lovingly interacted with Coal while we were sitting in the examination room. These two incidents are like night and day. Ashley, I wish things had of turned out more in your favor with the police as they did with me. My dog was on a leash, and I think that might have been a major factor in my case. Hopefully, Remy's injuries from the pit nor the owner are serious. I will scroll down for updates. I too encourage you to go to court. I am praying for a favorable outcome.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm glad Remy appears to be okay--and hope he stays fine. I'm also really glad you are moving. Stay safe.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Officers on the beat often have limited real legal knowledge. If you are ever unsatisfied with how an officer handles a call, ask for his name and badge number and write it down in front of him. Also, ask for a copy of the incident report (if he says he isn't writing one up, write that piece of information down, and ask him clearly why he isn't making one, and write that down too). Then call the police station and ask to speak to that officer's superior.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I am just reading this - how awful!!! I am glad you and Remy are okay for the most part, that sounds like the scariest, most terrible thing. I agree - you should definitely look into pursuing legal action!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Definitely get Remy checked out and if there are any injuries, you can take this idiot to small claims court. I'd also speak with the landlord about this.
> 
> My BIL lives in Austin and his dog grabbed the pant leg of someone-- a stranger with no business on their property-- cutting through their front yard, while off leash, and he was ticketed and the dog was labelled as a bad dog for a year. The dog had to wear a red tag or something on his collar identifying him as a "bad" dog. This dog was gentle and mellow. The person whose pant leg was snagged had no visible injuries, no cuts, bites, etc, yet they got off scott free for tresspassing. We figured Austin police took the leash laws very seriously and the tresspass laws were ignored. Apparently they also ignore the drunk/disorderly and animal cruelty laws-- at a minimum they could have rung this guys door bell and "counseled" him...
> 
> I'm sorry.


The cop that shot Cisco was also from the Austin police department. Thankfully, the Austin police department heads are changing their policies and training the cops better techniques for responding to dogs that come up to them.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> That may be true where you are, but it's different in TX regarding alcohol charges. It's my understanding that police must witness it to charge and have the charges stick, at least here in Dallas.


I guess SC law is different than TX. I actually had a client who had "a drink" but wasn't under the influence (or so she said). Unfortunately, an incident happened in her apartment and the police were called. She went outside her apartment and was in the stairwell and then in the parking lot where the police questioned her. She was yelling and very upset (about the incident) but she was actually the victim of the incident which resulted in the police being called.
The police charged her with drunk and disorderly conduct because they asked her if she had been drinking and she admitted to having "a drink". No alcohol test was done. 
I actually went to court with her. The police stated she was unsteady on her feet (she actually had a neurological impairment and tended to sway when standing). The judge found her guilty.
I lost faith in the judicial system after that case.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> I explained everything very well to the cop and he shrugged it off. I even told the officer that I didn't care that his dog got upset w mine, I just care that the guy beat my dog. He said there's nothing that can be done. The other guy left before the cops got there and the officer said since he didn't see it happen he can't do anything. I'm upset... How does this stuff happen?!
> 
> Remy checked out ok at the vet but the doc told us to keep an eye for bloody stools, etc. he says Remy will likely be very sore tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I just looked in the up right corner. You do live in Austin Texas! Did you hear about the story about an Austin police officer who shot and killed Cisco, an Australian Cattle Dog. It seems like Austin police officers have sore attitudes about dogs. Anyway, I am glad that Remy is okay and that you are moving. Keep us posted.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I called and asked to speak with a supervisor and they filed a police report for me. They did say that they will not pursue anything with the other dog owner, but that it will be on file in case something else happens. I don't have a lot of money and I'm honestly not familiar with my legal options... but I love my dog and I want what's best for him and me.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

An incident report is good. It protects you and Riley.
Good move!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Very happy to hear that Remy is OK. Max has had problems with Pit Bulls in the past, and I have learned to always avoid them. If we see a Pit at dog park, we leave. It is not unusual for play with a Pit to turn into a dog fight. After all, Pits are bred to fight other dogs.
> 
> It is unfortunate that the officer did nothing. Sounds like he was lazy and simply did not want to do his job. As the earlier poster pointed out, animal cruelty is a crime.


Have to disagree with this. Both my dogs have played with pits with no problems. Pits in general are very sweet tempered. It take a human to breed and then train them to want to fight. They get a bad rap because of those jaws. When aroused and they latch on, they can do a lot of damage. But I don't want to hijack this thread -- it's about the boorish owner not his dog.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

ashleylp said:


> I called and asked to speak with a supervisor and they filed a police report for me. They did say that they will not pursue anything with the other dog owner, but that it will be on file in case something else happens. I don't have a lot of money and I'm honestly not familiar with my legal options... but I love my dog and I want what's best for him and me.



I would also write a letter detailing the incident to your landlord...just so you have a paper copy on record. You might want to get a letter of temperament from your vet in case this jerk tries to say Remy was the aggressor.


----------



## SBennett36 (Nov 10, 2011)

It's a good thing you filed a report just in case you have any more trouble from this guy. I'm not sure how the law varies from state to state but I know in Michigan you have to have two incident reports to get any type of restraining order against someone. I would keep Remy on a leash from now on just to protect yourself and Remy, also carrying pepper spray wouldn't hurt just in case. Even though Remy was not leashed I still think you and Remy were definitely the victims in this case. You had your dog under control, he clearly did not. And what kind of Neanderthal attacks a golden retriever, or any dog for that matter? I wish you good luck and am so sorry you have such a moron for a neighbor.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is horrible, and I am so sorry you and Remy had to go through this.

God, if that guy can behave like that in public, imagine what he does to his pitbull in private.  That poor dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> I called and asked to speak with a supervisor and they filed a police report for me. They did say that they will not pursue anything with the other dog owner, but that it will be on file in case something else happens. I don't have a lot of money and I'm honestly not familiar with my legal options... but I love my dog and I want what's best for him and me.


The police department is really making me mad. A crime was committed, you have witnesses, you can shove the penal code in their face that states it is a crime, and they are still refusing to charge the guy?

:redhot::banghead:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> I called and asked to speak with a supervisor and they filed a police report for me. They did say that they will not pursue anything with the other dog owner, but that it will be on file in case something else happens. I don't have a lot of money and I'm honestly not familiar with my legal options... but I love my dog and I want what's best for him and me.


I don't understand. How did you call after hours to speak with a supervisor? How did you file a police report via the phone? I didn't know that was even possible, much less late at night. Is it possible that somebody's fudging the truth just to put you off? It just doesn't make sense.

And why aren't you insisting on pressing charges? You don't need a lawyer. I looked up the statues and linked them for you, and you have two witnesses. Call and insist that the man be charged with a misdemeanor. Don't take no for an answer.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ashly--so glad that Remy seems to have emerged OK. 

Great that you are talking to the landlord. multiple complaints are what will get them to act. Be sure to provide them with a copy of the incident report for their files. You might want to discreetly talk to the neighbors you meet up with. If they e had a run in with the man, now would be a good time to chime in. We got a family out of my last complex because people were willing to complain. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

tippykayak said:


> I don't understand. How did you call after hours to speak with a supervisor? How did you file a police report via the phone? I didn't know that was even possible, much less late at night. Is it possible that somebody's fudging the truth just to put you off? It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> And why aren't you insisting on pressing charges? You don't need a lawyer. I looked up the statues and linked them for you, and you have two witnesses. Call and insist that the man be charged with a misdemeanor. Don't take no for an answer.


While I agree with you--this man has obviously made serious threats towards Remy already. I hate to admit it, but I'd be fearful of retaliation, if she presses charges. I'd fear for my dogs life--or even mine, at this point. I'm just not sure it's the best avenue to take at this point, although I do agree completely with your message. Just something else to consider.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wagners Mom said:


> While I agree with you--this man has obviously made serious threats towards Remy already. I hate to admit it, but I'd be fearful of retaliation, if she presses charges. I'd fear for my dogs life--or even mine, at this point. I'm just not sure it's the best avenue to take at this point, although I do agree completely with your message. Just something else to consider.


I feel like she's much, much safer if she's pressing charges. Right now, the guy is steaming mad at her and Remy, right? So he's a danger already. Press charges, and anything new he does gets lumped on top of the misdemeanor he's already committed. Think about it: if she and her friends give statements, and then the police come and interview him, if he so much as looks at her wrong, she can call the police and add it to her complaint against him.

As it stands, if she lets it all drop and he decides to harass her or to go after Remy, she has less power.

I think the safer thing and the more just thing are the same route on this one.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

tippykayak said:


> I feel like she's much, much safer if she's pressing charges. Right now, the guy is steaming mad at her and Remy, right? So he's a danger already. Press charges, and anything new he does gets lumped on top of the misdemeanor he's already committed. Think about it: if she and her friends give statements, and then the police come and interview him, if he so much as looks at her wrong, she can call the police and add it to her complaint against him.
> 
> As it stands, if she lets it all drop and he decides to harass her or to go after Remy, she has less power.
> 
> I think the safer thing and the more just thing are the same route on this one.


On paper, it looks good. But how often do we hear of people being killed by an estranged ex (or something) with a restraining order in place? Charges are charges--but they don't stop "crazy". It may only piss him off more and make him really come after them. And let's face it....Ashley or Remy aren't going to have 24/7 police protection. It's just not possible. Or realistic. 

I don't know what the right thing is....****** if you do, ****** if you don't.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wagners Mom said:


> On paper, it looks good. But how often do we hear of people being killed by an estranged ex (or something) with a restraining order in place? Charges are charges--but they don't stop "crazy". It may only piss him off more and make him really come after them. And let's face it....Ashley or Remy aren't going to have 24/7 police protection. It's just not possible. Or realistic.
> 
> I don't know what the right thing is....****** if you do, ****** if you don't.


I see what you're saying, but the guy is already totally enraged, right? So it just seems safer to me to keep the police involved.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

tippykayak said:


> I see what you're saying, but the guy is already totally enraged, right? So it just seems safer to me to keep the police involved.


And you very well may be right. Can't dispute that, at all. 

I guess this is me, wings flapping and clucking away. Our society can just be so crazy--and it's not right--but it is what it is.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

dezymond said:


> Personal experience I guess. I haven't seen any "ok I'll have one beer tonight" end with well, one beer. Said out of anger I guess, for those who enjoy liquor and stay in control, good for you. I've personally steered away from it despite the fact I've been legal for awhile.
> 
> For someone that's clearly drank to bring their dog out is irresponsible though, imo at least. Buzzed or drunk, wrong thing to do.


I've had one beer many times, and I've had more than one beer many times, and I've never beaten a dog in my life.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I believe that anyone that abuses children and/or dogs is trash. Pure & simple. He's unstable & you should stay the hell away from him. I would be afraid that pressing this any further would result in retaliation on his part. But, by all means, document everything that has happened.

I like my Coors Light, but have also never held a dog by it's collar & kicked it. Or anything remotely similar. I'd be afraid that I'd go "momma bear" on anyone or thing that threatens our girl.

I'm so very sorry that you & Remy had to go through this. Be careful this next month.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I would press charges. The next dog might not be as lucky! The guy is a wacko . I'm sure this would not be the first charge filed against him.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I finally got the guy's name. I did file the report over the phone... they said it was standard procedure. I'm not familiar with law enforcement at all.. hell, I've never even been pulled over! I don't know the typical actions and I don't know how to do any of this. I'm not even sure HOW to press charges :/. Every time I've gone out tonight my boyfriend has been with me. I'll be out of town for work for the next two days so I hope that the other guy will at least chill out. For all I know he may have been too drunk to remember what happened. Remy is particularly loving tonight. I wonder what was going on in his head when it was going down. I love him so much... I never wanted this to happen. Our relationship has been so great lately and he's even felt confident enough to sleep with me when my boyfriend leaves in the morning (something he didn't want to do before). Then this happens, and I don't want him to think that he can't trust me. Often at work he is put in the same room as an aggressive dog (with a leash, under control) and he relies on me to protect him. Today I failed to protect him and I feel terrible about it. I keep replaying it and I can't figure out why I didn't act stronger... my muscles are sore from how tense I was when it happened. I wanted to hit him so badly... maybe I should've. My two friends didn't say a word throughout the entire ordeal.... that's upsetting, too. I can't blame them for being too afraid or speechless, but I wish we could've taken the guy right then and there. My boyfriend was 5 minutes away but missed everything . Now he's scared for me AND Remy. We really cannot get out of here fast enough.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

But how is Remy? That man kicked him.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Have to disagree with this. Both my dogs have played with pits with no problems. Pits in general are very sweet tempered. It take a human to breed and then train them to want to fight. They get a bad rap because of those jaws. When aroused and they latch on, they can do a lot of damage. But I don't want to hijack this thread -- it's about the boorish owner not his dog.


Yup.. the pit in my building is the SWEETEST thing! He always wants to bring out a toy to greet me and Molly


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

This makes my so angry! This man is obviously dangerous, he should have been arrested for animal crulty! I can't believe this. I'm glad Remy is ok, poor guy.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, more drama. A friend came over and when he was ready to head home we started walking him to his car. Along the way we ran into the drunkard who kicked Remy and he started going off about how I'm a crappy trainer, etc and how my stupid golden bit his poor puppy. My boyfriend said "yeah, but don't ever fu***** kick my dog again. Ever." the guy was wasted and had his dog out of leash (remy was in the apt) and he said "let me put my dog away so we can really talk." he headed into his apt and I told my boyfriend that there is obviously no point since he was so drunk and just to let it go. We started walking off.

Then the drunk man started following us yelling at us to fight him and yelling all types of curse words... Also screaming (at 11 pm) that everyone needs to stay away from the ugly golden retriever because it's vicious etc. we just kept walking and called the police.

When they got there we explained the situation from the very beginning and this officer said that he would've arrested the guy earlier for animal cruelty but since a report is filed we should leave it be and try to get him evicted. They went looking for the guy and were going to arrest him on public intoxication but he had gone inside. They escorted us back to our apt and were extremely helpful, answering all of my questions. They restored some of my faith. The officer said he loves his dogs and despite if the dogs were on or off leash the man had no right to kick and potentially harm my dog. He asked if I had taken him to the vet and if he is ok. He also instructed me to avoid him, particularly when alone, and to dial 911 if he ever lays a hand on my dog (or me) again. 

I'll be talking with my apt managers first thing in the morning. I have plenty of people who walked by tonight and heard him yelling at us who will be talking to management as well. 

Remy is doing well. Is very lovey but not fearful. Got extra treats and loving tonight!


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I just feel awful for what happened to you and Remy, what a horrible excuse for a person that man is. And what irks me even more is that someone like him is the last person who should be owning a pit bull. They are powerful dogs capable of a lot of damage, I should know, I was bit by one on the hand and required 4 weeks healing with time off and I had to wear a sling or else my hand would swell up. I know people say its the deed, not the breed, but talk to any pediatrician, ER nurse or doctor and they will tell you most bite wounds and attacks on people come from this breed. But I dont want to spark a pit debate, I just want to send healing thoughts to you and Remy. The way we treat animals is often a reflection of how we treat other human beings, so I wouldnt put anything past this guy too. I think carrying pepper spray is a good idea, I personally wouldnt hesitate to give someone like that a dose of vitamin lead if he attacked me, just take care of yourself and your baby.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ashley, please be careful. That guy is escalating. 

For those of you unfamiliar with Texas law, yes, in large cities here departments do take police reports for minor issues over the phone. They wont even dispatch officers for many situations. In fact, in Dallas police will not even come out to investigate an auto accident unless there are injuries, aggression occurs, it's on a major thoroughfare or a car is immobilized. My neighbor had a lady damage her car by illegally passing on the right (she was drunk *AND* pregnant) as she was trying to turn into our alley. She called my husband and me who were home at the time and when I smelled her breath and her husband started becoming a bully, I was able to call 911 and get officers to come out, but not before. The husband was threatened with arrest, the drunk wife taken to the hospital for exam and presumably arrested for DWI and my neighbor got her police report. 

We had someone try to break into our car in our alley. Toby alerted us and we dialed 911--they took the report by phone--routine practice. 

As far as drunk and disorderly--police must witness it here, they will not charge based on hearsay of a third party.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh yikes, that's not the kind of news I was hoping for! Please be careful! I know it's only one more month, but...you can't move out sooner, I guess?


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

Oh Ashley, I am horrified by the entire situation!!!! I don't even know where to begin.... You didn't do anything wrong. In the same situation I probably would not have interfered besides yelling at the man. He is dangerous and you could have risked your own life had you tried to pull him off or something. I really hope you are carrying pepper spray or something. Please stay safe!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ash, I am sick for you and Remy in all of this. You have been given some very good advise and hope you think on it. That man is dangerous and seems his continued drinking makes him more obnoxious. Take extreme care until you move. I honestly believe this man is on the verge of being dangerous and might do something stupid. Know hiding isn't right, but I would darn sure look around for him when I stepped outside your apartment. He is a nut....and to be avoided at all costs. 

This is soooo not right, but get the heck out of that apartment as soon as you can. I won't breath easy until you tell us you are moved!! Be so careful.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My blood is boiling, just reading this. Thank goodness you're moving in a few weeks!

Obviously, like everyone else has said, just do everything you possibly can to avoid this guy. I know my temper would get the better of me and I'd want to teach him a thing or two, but sometimes that's just not smart. Keep your eyes out for him when you're outside and carrying some sort of protection isn't a bad idea, either. 

And make sure you keep your door locked at all times. If you don't have a security bar for your door, you might want to think about getting one. They're inexpensive and a pretty good security measure for the cost. Something like this
Shop Master Lock Door Security Bar at Lowes.com


It may seem a little drastic, but I put nothing past anyone who is so obviously unhinged. 

And yes... please,_ please _keep Remy on-leash when you're at the complex. Take him somewhere else to let him run, but don't let him do it there.
And I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, but you might want to keep your eyes on the ground, too. Watch for anything that might have been tossed out there for Remy to pick up. Anyone who could kick a dog probably isn't above trying to poison one, either. 
Does Remy still seem to be doing okay this morning?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a scarey situation. I agree with all who said to not let Remy be off leash at any time at the apartment, and carry pspper srapy to defend him and yourself agaisnt that dunk.

I had to laugh about the guy hollering about the "ugly golden". what a laugh. I have yet to see what I would call a "pretty pit bull." My nephew has one that is the sweetest thing--she almost drowns me with slobbery kidsses---but she is "ugly as sin."

Even if the landlords do evict that guy, you will probably be long gone before they can actaully force him out. Also, when possible I would hae someone with me every time I was out in case he pulls this yelling, threatening stunt again. And if he does, call the cops.

In our small town the police respond to any call made because they probably do not get that many. But in large cities, they "avoid" as many as possible so they can hadle the major ones. Was a time cops came to every accident, but no more.

Glad your Remy is okay.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I would seriously think about moving out immediately - even if you have to put your stuff in storage. Do you have friends who would let you stay with them? Or go to an extended stay hotel?

I would also want a restraining order. If he breaks it, he could end up in jail which would be good.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just read this entire thread...WOW! What an idiot. I am so relieved that you and Remy are o.k. Please give Remy kisses from me, and a hug to you. I would avoid this guy at all costs, and try to have someone with you when you have to be outside. Sounds like this guy is a piece of trash, please steer clear of him.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Haven't been outside yet this morning (just getting up) but Remy is walking around and looks to be okay. I will take him down shortly and observe his poo/pee. I'm still in shock about yesterday.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Holy.

I have just read this entire thread. First off, I'm so glad Remy seems to be okay. That must have been so scary. And I think you did everything right.

I'm not going to go into all the cop stuff - just that I'm glad there is a report on file and that you called the cops back later last night after the second incident.

But I AM going to say that I think you should be VERY careful. Can I offer some unsolicited advice? I don't you should be going out around there by yourself. And I don't mean Remy as your company. I don't think you should be out without a friend or your boyfriend. This guy could come after you next. It's not worth the risk. You're there for one more month. Please be careful! (And keep Remy on a leash - no use tempting fate that way either).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> Okay, more drama. A friend came over and when he was ready to head home we started walking him to his car. Along the way we ran into the drunkard who kicked Remy and he started going off about how I'm a crappy trainer, etc and how my stupid golden bit his poor puppy. My boyfriend said "yeah, but don't ever fu***** kick my dog again. Ever." the guy was wasted and had his dog out of leash (remy was in the apt) and he said "let me put my dog away so we can really talk." he headed into his apt and I told my boyfriend that there is obviously no point since he was so drunk and just to let it go. We started walking off.
> 
> Then the drunk man started following us yelling at us to fight him and yelling all types of curse words... Also screaming (at 11 pm) that everyone needs to stay away from the ugly golden retriever because it's vicious etc. we just kept walking and called the police.
> 
> ...


I simply don't understand why these cops are not knocking on this guys door and hauling him off, or at the very least having a conversation with him. He does not have to be outside or standing right there when the police get there for them to go talk to him. With his track record he would end up arrested for assaulting a police officer.

People can be arrested for a crime after the report is filed, and now there are two reports filed against him. 

Now you need to file a complaint with the police department because they didn't do anything with the guy. Next thing will be assault on you, will they act then?

This makes no sense that they are not acting.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, here comes a different perspective maybe. I haven't read the entire thread though.

Do not take this lightly (although it seems you're not). If you are staying one more month to give notice is it possible for you to leave earlier since the management knows this guy is a problem?

I grew up with drunks and some of them were happy drunks and some were mean. When the mean ones are in their "red zone" all bets are off and they can be very dangerous.

don't go out alone. Be careful of Remy and get far far away as fast as possible. If you are carrying pepper spray maybe have someone teach you how to use it most effectively. Practicing would be a good idea. You need to know how to respond without thinking - pure instinct. Waht could incapacitate a peron who isn't under the influence may not be effective on one who is - they can keep going on adrenaline and alcohol it seems.

Sorry to sort of dump on you, but this brought back some bad memories and I sure don't want you to have another episode with this guy. Even though you will try to avoid him, he could very well be seeking you out.

Be careful. Get the heck out of Dodge as quickly as possible. Hugs to you and Remy. I'm sure sorry you need them.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't understand why they at least wouldn't have talked to the guy.
If the guy has seen you talking to the police and he's had no contact with them it almost gives him a green light. Did you tell the police you were afraid of this guy and what he might do?

I can not stress enough to be extra cautious right now. This guy really does seem to be escalating. I know you shouldn't "have to" walk around on high alert or even keep Remy on a leash and basically inside whenever possible-its unfair to Remy (& you) but an alive/healthy Remy is more important than a happy Remy for the next month. But, IMO in this situation, I'd rather be safe and take on the burden myself then be "righteous" about what you should or shouldn't be able to do. Again, it's only for a month.

In a perfect world this guy will wake up this morning realize what he did in his drunken state and come crawling to you with an apology! I don't expect it, but would love to hear it if he did.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Ashley and Remy, Im so so sorry this happened to you. I was in shock when I read your post. I cant believe it... you handled the situation better then I would. I am still reading the posts, but I wanted to comment first. Please take care of yourselves.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think this guy will ever apologize or even that he thinks he did wrong. Remy is up this morning and already playing with our friend's puppy (we are doggie sitting). He seems happy and is moving around just fine. I just went to talk to management and she said to come back at 9 when they officially open but unfortunately there's not much she can do unless there are more complaints. I know there will be at least 4 others so hopefully that will take care of it.

We have already signed a new lease and will be moving as soon as the apartment opens up... July 21. I am counting down the days. I'll keep pepper spray with me at all times and my boyfriend is also licensed to conceal (worst case scenario if that were to be used). The officer told my boyfriend to take whatever means necessary within the law to protect himself and me.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Just read the thread now. It sickens me what some people get away with. Around here it's the same thing. I have never expierenced it personally, but have heard stories. I hope i never do, because I have a temper, and I don't think it would be good for the other person.. . Chin up Ashley! He will get what he has coming to him.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Just read through the whole thread, and I’m so sorry you are going through this. How awful to live in fear at your own home  Thank goodness Remy seems to be weathering things well enough (brave little guy!) and that you have a boyfriend to team up with. I’ll be counting down the days with you until you can finally be out of there. In the meantime, practice the buddy system--don’t go out alone if at all possible.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and I'm glad Remy is doing well. I'm so thankful the plans to move were already in the works. I'm sending prayers for you and your boyfriend and Remy that you stay safe.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so gald that Remy is doing fine today. I pray that this guy stays away from you. I would walk away if he ever comes near you again. Please be careful. Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> When they got there we explained the situation from the very beginning and this officer said that he would've arrested the guy earlier for animal cruelty but since a report is filed we should leave it be and try to get him evicted.


What does getting him evicted get you? You're leaving anyway. I don't understand why all these cops are trying to convince you not to press charges against the guy.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't understand the cops telling you that you should start an eviction process. That takes at least 90 days and it would also escalate the situation.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> For those of you unfamiliar with Texas law, yes, in large cities here departments do take police reports for minor issues over the phone. They wont even dispatch officers for many situations. In fact, in Dallas police will not even come out to investigate an auto accident unless there are injuries, aggression occurs, it's on a major thoroughfare or a car is immobilized.


That's crazy! Around here, you get two officers for any call, more if it's a slow day. If it's a non-emergency, they can take a while to get to you, but they always come out, and they always take notes and file reports.

You also typically can't get anybody after hours for anything but an emergency. I guess that's another difference. So the whole idea of getting a supervisor and filing reports over the phone is just weird to me, as is the idea that the original officer refused to start a report when the crime was first called in. 

Just to lighten the mood: one of my neighbors is a crank, and when my other neighbors were having a campfire in their yard, she reported that their garage was on fire, so we got two full size fire trucks, four volunteer fire response cars, and the department supervisor, all crowded around our teeny gravel loop. It was a slow day for the fire department.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> That's crazy! Around here, you get two officers for any call, more if it's a slow day. If it's a non-emergency, they can take a while to get to you, but they always come out, and they always take notes and file reports.
> 
> You also typically can't get anybody after hours for anything but an emergency. I guess that's another difference. So the whole idea of getting a supervisor and filing reports over the phone is just weird to me, as is the idea that the original officer refused to start a report when the crime was first called in.
> 
> Just to lighten the mood: one of my neighbors is a crank, and when my other neighbors were having a campfire in their yard, she reported that their garage was on fire, so we got two full size fire trucks, four volunteer fire response cars, and the department supervisor, all crowded around our teeny gravel loop. It was a slow day for the fire department.


Yes, it is crazy, and the DPD has changed policies a few times based on citizen complaints/outrage and bad press. We had a police chief (fired thank goodness) who blamed the escalating home car vandalism rate on people not cleaning out their garages and leaving the cars parked outside in their driveways. With the increase in population (our city is about 1.2 million inside city limits), increase in drug traffic into the city and drug usage and decrease in city funds, the police force is continually understaffed and overwhelmed. It's not the officer's fault in many situations, but the departmental policies that might prohibit them from responding to certain situations. It may also be that they don't want to get more involved before shift change too--sad but true. The suburbs here are much better. Before we moved inside city limits here our suburban police department would come by and pick up your papers, water your lawns and check your perimeter if you notified them that you were out of town. 

Ashley, when you can go down to the police station, ask to speak to someone about a restraining order--the more officers you tell, the greater the chance one of them might take pity and actually go out and follow up with the guy, though that may escalate him even more.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I also don't understand why the police didn't go talk to him. Wow! They do out here. They need to know exactly what they are dealing with to see if there is a real threat or not. 9 times out of 10 the wackos go off on the police and are arrested on the spot. It seems like a huge liability for the police department to not even check out the other party. Wow!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's really baffling that the police didn't at _least_ go and have a chat with this guy.
Years ago, we had this real creepy guy for a neighbor. He would stand right on his property line, basically right outside our living room window, and talk on the phone. Drove Gunner NUTS. One day, when Gunner barked at him as he usually did, the guy yelled at Gunner, I told him that he'd be wise to watch his mouth, he threatened Gunner and then HE went inside and called the police. Big mistake. They came right out and HE was the one who ended up getting a stern warning from the nice officer.
My long-winded point is that this incident was _nothing_ compared to what happened with Remy and then afterwards with you and your boyfriend... yet the police were all over it. Around here, they'd rather handle and try to diffuse a small issue than get a call after something serious happens.

And I agree with the whole eviction issue. Let it go. Especially since you're moving, anyway. Like I said before, this guy is unhinged and if you get him evicted, you might just make a real enemy out of him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> And I agree with the whole eviction issue. Let it go. Especially since you're moving, anyway. Like I said before, this guy is unhinged and if you get him evicted, you might just make a real enemy out of him.


Who knows, if evicted he might end up moving close to you and seeing you again while you are out and about. At least if he stays put and you are out of the apartment, you can avoid running into him on purpose!


----------



## Golden Babies (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, my - just saw your post and was sick at the thought of that poor baby being hurt by any one. Sorry excuse for a human being that man is!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This whole thread has inspired me to make cookies for my neighbors...bless them one and all for being so kind to this crazy-dog-lady.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just reading this thread for the first time....I am so sorry that you and Remy had to go through this and that Remy is ok. 

The only advise that I can think of is if he does approach you again video it with your phone, you dont have to point it at him as if you are videoing but just have it on and record what he is saying to you. That way if it ever does go to further you will have your proof right there for everyone to see.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Who knows, if evicted he might end up moving close to you and seeing you again while you are out and about. At least if he stays put and you are out of the apartment, you can avoid running into him on purpose!


That's pretty much what I was thinking. Unless I were moving completely out of the area, I wouldn't do anything to escalate the situation. There are phone books, the google machine and other online searches. Getting this guy evicted might give him the motivation to look up your new address. I know it sounds paranoid, but you never know anymore. People are nuts.

I take it Remy's still doing okay...?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am personally going to worry about your safety until you move. Would it be worth a call to your new apt to see if by chance they might be able to move you in a little sooner?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*



ashleylp said:


> I don't think this guy will ever apologize or even that he thinks he did wrong. Remy is up this morning and already playing with our friend's puppy (we are doggie sitting). He seems happy and is moving around just fine. I just went to talk to management and she said to come back at 9 when they officially open but unfortunately there's not much she can do unless there are more complaints. I know there will be at least 4 others so hopefully that will take care of it.
> 
> We have already signed a new lease and will be moving as soon as the apartment opens up... July 21. I am counting down the days. I'll keep pepper spray with me at all times and my boyfriend is also licensed to conceal (worst case scenario if that were to be used). The officer told my boyfriend to take whatever means necessary within the law to protect himself and me.


Ashley
Just read your whole thread and I am SO SORRY that this happened to you and REMY. You have to be so careful nowadays. It is possible that his awful man was drunk enough to not even remember what happened, but this is what I would do. I would take REMY out on a leash and try to avoid the area that he might be in. If you want to talk to friends, invite them to your apartment and don't talk outside, where he might see you and try to start something. Be careful as everyone mentioned, and I am glad you will be moving. Perhaps you should have an unlisted address and phone number. I am praying for you!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

FYI, it is common practice in large cities for the police to take reports over the phone for non-injury incidents - it happened to my daughter in SF last summer.

The State of Texas sets minimum laws - many of them can be made harsher by the counties and cities. There are varying animal control laws across the state.

The Austin police should be the best in the State, unfortunately there are some that prove it not true.

I would really look into other accommodations on a temporary basis. This is a worrisome situation. Do not go outside without a human escort.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> I finally got the guy's name. I did file the report over the phone... they said it was standard procedure. I'm not familiar with law enforcement at all.. hell, I've never even been pulled over! I don't know the typical actions and I don't know how to do any of this. I'm not even sure HOW to press charges :/. Every time I've gone out tonight my boyfriend has been with me. I'll be out of town for work for the next two days so I hope that the other guy will at least chill out. For all I know he may have been too drunk to remember what happened. Remy is particularly loving tonight. I wonder what was going on in his head when it was going down. I love him so much... I never wanted this to happen. Our relationship has been so great lately and he's even felt confident enough to sleep with me when my boyfriend leaves in the morning (something he didn't want to do before). Then this happens, and I don't want him to think that he can't trust me. Often at work he is put in the same room as an aggressive dog (with a leash, under control) and he relies on me to protect him. Today I failed to protect him and I feel terrible about it. I keep replaying it and I can't figure out why I didn't act stronger... my muscles are sore from how tense I was when it happened. I wanted to hit him so badly... maybe I should've. My two friends didn't say a word throughout the entire ordeal.... that's upsetting, too. I can't blame them for being too afraid or speechless, but I wish we could've taken the guy right then and there. My boyfriend was 5 minutes away but missed everything . Now he's scared for me AND Remy. We really cannot get out of here fast enough.


I am still thinking about you dear one. Hang in there.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

If you do have him charged he will then be able to know your new address because of the pending court case and you will be in continuous unwanted contact. Best to steer clear and keep the peace until moving day. Hopefully, he won't be around on the day you're moving, on that day put Remy somewhere safe and out of harms' way just in case he gets out an open door by accident.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the support. Today Remy did very well and was exposed to many strange men with no reaction. It is crazy how they are so adaptable, strong, courageous... it is like nothing ever happened. I'm still trying to get over it because I'm just so shocked and it's hard for me to believe that it really happened. I am trying to learn from Remy's attitude and be positive and get over it while still being very cautious.


----------



## Oakleylove (Jun 30, 2012)

I am sorry that you had to experience this! I had a smiliar incident happen (without the abuse to my dog) and I am STILL shaken up over it! I am glad that you called the police. When my Golden was attacked the owner of the dog that attacked made similar threats to me. I made sure to reiterate that to the police as well. 
I called my brother directly after we were attacked and he said something that calmed me down. "The guy, because he was drunk, will likely have no memory of this when he wakes up the next day. He is probably embarassed and only threatened you because he had 'beer muscles' due to the level of intoxication." 
I still avoid the area which it happened in and take extra caution. People are so unpredictable and I truly empathize with you! I hope both Remy and you are okay and will heal from this in time. 
Please mention the incident to your landlords as it happened at your complex and if you have to take your buddy to the vet, make sure everything is documented should you have to proceed with civil litigation for damages. I hope everything works out and this does not happen again!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ashley--please dont feel like you should have done more or that you somehow let Remy down. What happened came out of nowhere. Unless you were armed or trained in martial arts, what more could you reasonably have done? drunk people are by definition irrational and it sounded to me like you handled the first altercation just fine. 

I agree with everyone about not walking around the complex alone with Remy. This guys probably looking to justify himself and convince himself he's right. If you have any more run-ins with him, I'd strongly suggest you go for a restraining order. 

Anyway, you've gotten lots of advice here. Just glad Remy seems unharmed and that there's been no more violence.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> Well the officer just left. We can't do anything BC both dogs were off leash and it's "not a crime to threaten a dog". The officer said he should actually ticket me for not having my dog on a leash. I'm really upset, headed to the vet now.


 
This is why owners need to keep their dogs on their leash. At the very least, when there are other people or animals around. It's a good thing you didn't get a ticket- he would have had to give you both tickets. It may have been worth it to you though to know that the other jerk got a ticket too and had to pay it. 

There was a thread recently just about walking your dogs off leash and a. not leashing around strangers/other's dogs b. letting your dog approach unknown dogs. Everyone feels like bad things only happen to other people and now you know that you take a real risk both in the safety of your dog and legally when you let your very well behaved well trained awesome dog off leash. It doesn't matter how good of a dog you have, these things can happen. If this incident would have happened and Remy was on his leash, the other dog and owner would have gotten the ticket, a bite record and justice would have been done.

I hope that you think twice in the future about letting your dog off leash at least when others are approaching. If it's not your good friends dog that is coming to interact with your dog, then leash up. Remy on leash = when you realized the man was drunk you could have taken your dog and left right away.

Sorry this happened to you. Consider it a lesson learned. It could have been much worse and it could be much worse in the future. Bad things happen to good dogs. It sucks that owners like us have to be so careful because of owners like him.

Hoping Remy is back to normal and is feeling well again!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Oakleylove said:


> I am sorry that you had to experience this! I had a smiliar incident happen (without the abuse to my dog) and I am STILL shaken up over it! I am glad that you called the police. When my Golden was attacked the owner of the dog that attacked made similar threats to me. I made sure to reiterate that to the police as well.
> I called my brother directly after we were attacked and he said something that calmed me down. "The guy, because he was drunk, will likely have no memory of this when he wakes up the next day. He is probably embarassed and only threatened you because he had 'beer muscles' due to the level of intoxication."
> I still avoid the area which it happened in and take extra caution. People are so unpredictable and I truly empathize with you! I hope both Remy and you are okay and will heal from this in time.
> Please mention the incident to your landlords as it happened at your complex and if you have to take your buddy to the vet, make sure everything is documented should you have to proceed with civil litigation for damages. I hope everything works out and this does not happen again!


Don't waste your time or money trying to get civil damages. It's not going to happen. I've seen enough Judge Judy's/etc. to know that. Both dogs are off leash. Both dogs are liable by the law. If that dog would have killed her Remy in the attack, she would still get nothing. The law isn't always just.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

momtoMax said:


> Don't waste your time or money trying to get civil damages. It's not going to happen. I've seen enough Judge Judy's/etc. to know that. Both dogs are off leash. Both dogs are liable by the law. If that dog would have killed her Remy in the attack, she would still get nothing. The law isn't always just.



The man grabbed her dog by the collar and kicked it several times. That is animal abuse regardless of the leash law.
This isn't about being off leash, this is about some idiot that grabbed her dog and beat it for no reason.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> The officer told my boyfriend to take whatever means necessary within the law to protect himself and me.


I love Texas!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww poor Remy and you! What a terrible and scary situation to be in! Obviously, the first officer did not do the best thing.

Having lived in Memphis for 2 decades, the police department is extremely preoccupied with murders and other very dangerous crimes, and they don't often have time for lesser crimes. I suspect this may be the case there in Texas, although it doesn't lessen the gravity of your situation.

I am glad they finally wrote down the incident. If the drunk man kicked Remy, he will kick another animal. The police need that on file for future incidents which will probably unfortunately happen.

I silently followed Remy during his illness and recovery, so I am so glad to see he is doing better today. Please be safe and good luck in your move.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Wow. Just catching up on this since it first happened - can't believe it got even worse at night. So sorry Ashley. I hope Remy is doing well!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

momtoMax said:


> Don't waste your time or money trying to get civil damages. It's not going to happen. I've seen enough Judge Judy's/etc. to know that. Both dogs are off leash. Both dogs are liable by the law. If that dog would have killed her Remy in the attack, she would still get nothing. The law isn't always just.


Judge Judy is the equivalent of a doctor who's a quack, don't know the name for an idiot Judge. She is so wacky, cruel and totally without compassion..... will not watch her show at all. Now People's Court with Judge Milian, she is great, dishes it out when needed but most of the time is fun to watch.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> The man grabbed her dog by the collar and kicked it several times. That is animal abuse regardless of the leash law.
> This isn't about being off leash, this is about some idiot that grabbed her dog and beat it for no reason.


 

Wouldn't have happened if she was following the leash law. Everything would have turned out very differently and justice would have been served. i don't understand how you can say this isn't about being off leash because that was a part of the equation of what ended up happening.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Judge Judy is the equivalent of a doctor who's a quack, don't know the name for an idiot Judge. She is so wacky, cruel and totally without compassion..... will not watch her show at all. Now People's Court with Judge Milian, she is great, dishes it out when needed but most of the time is fun to watch.


 
Laughs, yeah, but it makes her interesting to watch. I watch all the court shows and it's always the same, judges not happy but being forced to rule in other's favors because the plaintiff wasn't following the leash law so has no rights. If you've seen her enough, you know that's the way it is. No one can legally say "My dog was under control at all times" if the dog wasn't on a leash because under the law, the only way you have your dog under control is at the end of a leash. If the dogs on your property, it's another ball game but most of incidents happen anywhere but.


----------



## Gold-Rush (Mar 21, 2012)

The leash part is obviously relevant as far as law enforcement is concerned, but considering that Remy was beaten for no reason I'm going to go ahead and say that you should get off your high horse.

If someone beat my dog, I don't know how I could prevent myself from beating _them_.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

momtoMax said:


> Wouldn't have happened if she was following the leash law. Everything would have turned out very differently and justice would have been served. i don't understand how you can say this isn't about being off leash because that was a part of the equation of what ended up happening.


I'm not sure that given the circumstances, that this is worth beating up on Ash for. Her landlord gave her permission to have Remy off leash on their property to play ball. Lots of dogs play off leash all over North America - and aren't beaten for it.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

I think there are two issues here, the beating issue and the leash issue. There is no justification for grabbing a dog by the collar and beating it. 

Having the dog off leash in violation of a local ordinance may be wrong, but in no way means a dog-beater shouldn't be punished.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Just going to comment to say to the people who think I'm beating up the OP or on a high horse: gee...what I want to post would likely get me a warning from the mods. You guys are totally missing my point. It's not about being mean or attacking anyone - it's about my advice for the OP in the future and it's an attitude and approach I use with my own dog so that things like this don't happen to me or Max or Willow. But whatever, apparently you can't voice your opinion around here anymore if it's not "oh my god, that's horrible. you did everything right and keep on doing whatever you're doing!"without getting rude, off base comments back.

I don't post often anymore but I do take the time to post when I think that I have something important to say that could help someone else. 

My point is, your dog's safety is your responsiblility. Yes, I'm really careful about keeping Max off leash when other's are around. Strangers and dogs approach, on goes the leash until they are gone or a safe distance away. No, nothing like this has happened to us even though we are out and about allllllll the time nor is it likely to. My dog gets off leash time the same as the OPs and others here. Does that mean I'm on a high horse or better than thou or beating up on anyone? I've not had any incidents like this BECAUSE I am so careful and there is NOTHING wrong with that kind of attitude. If you are going to a. knowingly not follow the dog ordinances and b. let your dog off leash approach other dogs and people - then you've got to accept that you have to carry some of the weight on your shoulders of incidents like this. It may be not be unicorns and lollipops, but it's the truth.

I so think that the guy should have been ticketed or worse as I said but that wasn't going to happen because Remy wasn't on a leash. The law sucks at times but it is what it is and it's no one else's job to protect your pets but you. It's a responsibility I don't take lightly and I frankly think is blows that some posters are going to attack me because I always do the safe thing and suggest to others are also just as careful.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

momtoMax said:


> *Wouldn't have happened if she was following the leash law. *Everything would have turned out very differently and justice would have been served. i don't understand how you can say this isn't about being off leash because that was a part of the equation of what ended up happening.


It wouldn't have happened if both parties didn't agree that they could play together. This wasn't about running into another strange dog off leash. Both these dogs have played together before off leash. It was a mutal play time. This wasn't about the other dog attacking her dog. The man clearly abused her dog during their play time. I have a hard time believing a judge would not see this as animal abuse period. The man was out of control, not the dogs.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

momtoMax said:


> I so think that the guy should have been ticketed or worse as I said *but that wasn't going to happen because Remy wasn't on a leash. *The law sucks at times but it is what it is and it's no one else's job to protect your pets but you. It's a responsibility I don't take lightly and I frankly think is blows that some posters are going to attack me because I always do the safe thing and suggest to others are also just as careful.


No it is because she didn't press charges. And you are missing the point. This was not about approaching a stranger and his dog. They have played before.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

momtoMax said:


> gee...what I want to post would likely get me a warning from the mods.


I thought that you were giving really good, sound advice and that you were perfectly respectful and helpful. Up until you said this! Lets just leave it at good advice.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you all for all of your advice. I appreciate all of the opinions and gain something from reading everyone's thoughts. I really appreciate everyone's support through all of this!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Thank you all for all of your advice. I appreciate all of the opinions and gain something from reading everyone's thoughts. I really appreciate everyone's support through all of this!


We love you and Remy and we are always here for you!! What a scary event, but hopefully everything will be great from now on!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

His dog attacked your dog. Your dog responded to your commands and came running when you called him and didn't escalate the situation. Your dog didn't go after the man or turn an eye towards him in aggression and was focused entirely on you when you called him. That being said, the man had no reason at all to lay a finger, or a foot rather, on your dog. End of story. I guess he was mad cause his big bad pitbull was made to look like a pansy by a beautiful golden.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Dogs rely on pure energy/emotions. The Pit is so used to this man's negative emotion that when he sensed a rise in his owners' demeanor he reacted by attacking Remy. Remy in turn is so used to the calmer emotion of his owner and reacted in turn, hence the easy recall. Unfortunately, the drunk decided that this was not the turn of events he expected nor wanted and took his anger out on the dog that behaved correctly. Because Remy was in the calm state of mind and therefore in a relaxed state the kicking did not hurt him nor faze him. Thanks to the wonderful energy of Remy's owner, Ashley this event did not escalate into a full blown retaliation. Ashley, maintain your calm state and Remy will continue to be the wonderful calm dog in face of any event you happen to come across. Be safe in your move and enjoy your new surroundings.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

It is so sad how people can be mean to animals and not think a thing of it and to be animal owner to boot!

I was walking my dog one day, she WAS on a leash when the neighbors female lab came out to say hello, all was fine until the lab decided it wasn't she snarled and with that the other two labs from the family attacked our dog! I couldn't get her out of it even with her leash on, finally the owner came out and they all ran back to their yard.


----------

